# Poling Platform Anchor Light



## bblackard (Aug 23, 2013)

Just ordered a new platform for my Maverick. What do you guys recommend for a folding anchor light?  Anyone know of a good LED option?


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

This is the most common:

http://www.overtons.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?pdesc=Hella-Marine-Fold-Down-Anchor-Light&i=96842&str=anchor+light&merchID=4005


----------



## lucasmccurdy (Jan 9, 2013)

I have that Hella light on my platform but recently had several problems - the lens cap fell off on the road and then the inside rusted out from rain and washing water getting inside. Make sure its upright when washing the boat. I was looking for an LED replacement but ended up just ordering the same thing because I could not find an LED with a short length.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I've been using Hella's for some years now (and have gone through three or four...). In my case they're either worn out or die a quick death up inside one closed creek or other (something about stuffing a seven foot wide hull up a six foot wide creek, usually). I've never found better than the Hella stern lights -but if anyone has a suggestion I'm all ears..


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

My hella is going strong after 8 years..I don't even think I've ever changed the bulb


----------



## bblackard (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks. I'll keep my eye out for a LED option. I'll let you know if I find something.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Here's what I do on my Hella light. Drill a small 1/8" hole on top of the lense cover for water to drain and put a dab of dielectric grease on the bulb ends. This will allow water to drain and prevent any corrosion.


----------



## lucasmccurdy (Jan 9, 2013)

Good idea snookD. I should be getting my new one this week and will try your idea. I also thought about filling in the bottom where the wires go in - with silicon, so water never makes it inside.


----------



## jsanchez (Apr 4, 2008)

Attwood all round led light is almost too bright. .. looks nice and is sealed.


----------



## --AL-- (Nov 28, 2012)

I put an Attwood light base up on my platform and I store a 4' Attwood LED all-round (with adjustable head) under the gunnel. I used to have a 12v hella that used to fill with water and was a waste of power so I got rid of it.

Removable is better I think because it's out of the way during the day and it's not exposed to UV so it should last longer. I don't use the platform at night, if you do, this setup might get in the way. The light is very bright but it's high up there so it doesn't blind you.

Do not seal the drain of a light base, water and condensation need to get out.


----------



## tk1082 (Sep 19, 2013)

I just installed a Stealth LED All-Round Light
Model # 14121800  from West Marine, works great. 

http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10001&storeId=11151&partNumber=14121800&langId=-1&searchKeyword=stealth+led


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

I am waiting on Hella to make the fold down version with LED. Until then I will replace bulbs...

A little advice if you choose the Hella make sure you drill a few holes in the top as they fill with water when stored.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

My setup


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

> My setup


Nice and clean, but not even remotely coast guard legal.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I use this one, Seachoice LED folding...
http://www.iboats.com/LED-FOLD-DOWN-All-Around-POLE-LIGHT-9-Seachoice/dm/view_id.938232

You can see it on my platform in this picture, folded down of course...


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Hmmm

What is wrong?


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Hmmm
> 
> What is wrong?


I'm assuming he's referring to the fact that your light is not visible 360 degrees as pictured. Unless it extends or pops up somehow, it wouldn't be a legal navigation/anchor light.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> > My setup
> 
> 
> Nice and clean, but not even remotely coast guard legal.


Then somebody should notify Hells Bay as that is the light they're putting on all new skiffs....  

It appears that all boats pictured, including the Skull Island have 360 degree visability..


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

if the light is the highest point -its legal
bay's pict. looks like it might be a little low?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm good


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

its booutiful


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Yep, it looks fine from a different angle.


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

> Yep, it looks fine from a different angle.


Very borderline IMHO. At many speeds, they probably are hidden by the platform from the front and front quarters. Probably fine for the limited nighttime running those skiffs do, though. 

And just because  a manufacturer installs a particular light in a particular configuration in no way means that it is up to regulations. They are under no requirement to even install lights at all. There have been plenty of arguments that the popular shark eye lights don't meet the regulations on most skiffs.


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

Better than what half the people in mosquito lagoon on the north end run with. Can't tell you how many times I've seen people out with lights that are so dim they can't be seen or just no lights at all.

Like that skull island setup...may have to copy that one!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Mine is LED. It's blinding.


----------



## --AL-- (Nov 28, 2012)

I use a tall removable all-round light for this reason. That light can be obscured by the platform at certain angles. It's like center console lights, they're "legal" until you are standing in front of them. Ideally I want a navigation light system that cannot be obscured regardless of what angle you are viewing the boat and no matter where its passengers are standing. I still haven't figured out a better solution for my center console lights as my trolling motor blocks a proper bow light.



> > Yep, it looks fine from a different angle.
> 
> 
> Very borderline IMHO. At many speeds, they probably are hidden by the platform from the front and front quarters. Probably fine for the limited nighttime running those skiffs do, though.
> ...


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

IMO that might be a good thing. Seeing where that light is located it looks like the poling platform would cast a nice shadow inside the cockpit all the way up to the bow, preserving the operators night vision by eliminating the glare off a white deck.

BayStYat - Any truth to that?

I'd think an oncoming boat would have to be very close to the surface of the water at very close range for that light not to be visible in its current location. I don't see any legality concerns with that design. Now if it were mounted in a similar fashion on top of a tuna tower on a 65' Hatteras thats a different story. 4' off the water on a flats skiff, no worries.




> I use a tall removable all-round light for this reason. That light can be obscured by the platform at certain angles. It's like center console lights, they're "legal" until you are standing in front of them. Ideally I want a navigation light system that cannot be obscured regardless of what angle you are viewing the boat and no matter where its passengers are standing. I still haven't figured out a better solution for my center console lights as the my trolling motor blocks a proper bow light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

It does cast a glow of light over the boat.  It's not very bright  but gives a nice ambience.  

I ran and fished with a fellow skull island member here and I could see him from a long way out, a long way. 

The LED really is bright.  You have to basically cover the light with something to not see it.  Standing in front of it does nothing.  I do sit and drive since I have a side console. 

LED bow light










Let me be clear that I am not advocating that mine is correct and or perfectly legal. It's the way my boat was done from SI


----------



## bblackard (Aug 23, 2013)

What is the most common length for the fold down anchor lights?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> I'm good


Anyone know where HB and Skull Island get their LED Anchor Lights like the one above?

I found this - looks similar: http://www.attwoodmarine.com/store/product/5580


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

That's mine


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> That's mine


Thanks.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > I'm good
> 
> 
> Anyone know where HB and Skull Island get their LED Anchor Lights like the one above?
> ...


That is it, it's the Attwood 5580


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks...got pulled over Sunday night and read the riot act by FWC...time for a new light........


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

> Thanks...got pulled over Sunday night and read the riot act by FWC...time for a new light........


For the rest of us, can you post a pic of what you have now and list why it wasn't acceptable. Info like that is always helpful.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> > Thanks...got pulled over Sunday night and read the riot act by FWC...time for a new light........
> 
> 
> For the rest of us, can you post a pic of what you have now and list why it wasn't acceptable. Info like that is always helpful.


Not that it wasn't acceptable - just had a burned out bulb AGAIN.  I think the old tall mast light just gets too much vibration/flexing on the poling platform. Storing the mast is a pain and setting up the thing is awkward with the screw cap that covers the connector end.  You can see the screw cap resting on the top of the platform...I've lost this a bunch of times. I'm going to have a new  tab fabricated for the back of the platform to replace the old tab for the lights and then mount the new LED light like they did on the Skull Island and new HBs....clean, simple and dependable!


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

Yea that makes sense. Incandescent bulbs are fairly shock and vibration proof for what they are but they do have limits. Being mounted on a pole probably 7 feet off of the deck is probably at the limit. Haha.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Net30,

I have the same plug in type light on my boat. Mine was I think 24" and then I cut it down to about 6". Been there for 7 years and never had a problem. You do know that the cap screws into the bottom of the base when you insert the light pole right?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> Net30,
> 
> I have the same plug in type light on my boat.  Mine was I think 24" and then I cut it down to about 6".  Been there for 7 years and never had a problem.    You do know that the cap screws into the bottom of the base when you insert the light pole right?



Holy Crap! I feel like an idiot..I NEVER thought that the threads on the bottom of the base were for the cap!!!!!! LOL! 

Thanks for the factoid but I'll never admit it to my wife - she'd never let me forget it!


----------

